# Average wage in Ireland



## suziesu

Hi

Just wondering what the average wage in Ireland today is? With the rising house prices etc. it is surprising anyone can afford anything, so I was wondering what the average wage is?

Thanks!


----------



## gnashers

Have you tried checking the CSO [broken link removed] they have a range of earnings figures. They seem to be classified by sector though, I'm not sure if they do an overall average for Ireland


----------



## suziesu

ok I'll take a look, thanks!


----------



## Protocol

There is no such statistic in Ireland.

Just average earnings in certain sectors.


----------



## Diziet

My OH managed to dig the figure out - 32K is average wage - average household income is 38K. You are right, the CSO has the wages by sector.

Diziet


----------



## paddyd

Diziet said:


> My OH managed to dig the figure out - 32K is average wage - average household income is 38K.


 
That sounds like the average INDUSTRIAL wage.

For example, in the Public Sector the average Garda earns about €50-55k after Overtime, and retire at 55 (i think).

In general, the average Civil servants earn more that the average industrial wage, and have better job security. The down-side is that you could be doing the same job for 30 years, on basically the same pay.

e.g. A teacher with 25 years experience might be earning 55-60k (unconfirmed); there is rarely any change, and its only in small increments. The advantage is that the salaries starting point is quite high, and you can NEVER be fired; even if you are the single worst teacher on gods green earth )

In the private sector (non-industrial), you could earn the 60k after a few years (maybe 5 years), and keep moving upwards from there; but with less job security.


----------



## triplex

re civil servants: would anyone like to be on exact same salary for their working life? lots of civil servants are - the problem is when you're a lowgrade civil servant....no wonder inertia and demotivation set in...

and civil servants can now be fired - the legislation has changed...haven't heard of any cases under that legislation tho...


----------

